# Calling mules in from pasture



## jmc (Jun 10, 2012)

I've *finally* been able to give my equines a couple hours turnout on the pasture in the evening, though it's not an every night thing. I do it before dinner because it's easier to call them in... well...

I have no trouble calling my horse in from pasture at dinnertime, he comes running - but the mini-mules... they'll come with him, then turn around and run back out before I can close the gate. They do come in eventually but it's getting harder as they learn my tricks (grumble grumble save me from smart equines grumble). At the moment, I bring them in to the barn to be fed and housed for the night.

I'd like them to come in happily, but they aren't very food motivated when the choice is food or freedom. Despite their diminutive size, catching them on 6 acres is out of the question. I'm still learning about mules, any suggestions? Would doing something like including a peppermint with their little ration each night be more enticing?

I can't just leave them out, because the pasture is desert and I'm trying hard to keep some grass in there, which is why turnout there is so limited. Also, we get some vicious winter winds. Most turnout is in the corral, which is big enough for the minis to run around in, anyway.


----------



## Joel Reiter (Feb 9, 2015)

I reinforce my horses coming in when I call by giving them an alfalfa cube. Their enthusiasm seems all out of proportion to the size of the treat.


----------



## karliejaye (Nov 19, 2011)

I would certainly increase the enticement. If their normal rations aren't convincing enough, an apple or a carrot or a peppermint or whatever it is that gets them really jazzed might work.
I have been training my geldings to associate a whistle (two short sharp notes) with getting treats, so hopefully I can call them in with a whistle.


----------



## Wallaby (Jul 13, 2008)

My gelding is not a mule (haha) but I've found that a good grooming and massage (especially now, during shedding season) is a huge motivator for him. Maybe the prospect of some fun interaction with you is motivating for them? You could try clicker training/trick training, grooming, massage...

He's quite food motivated, but gets bitey if he gets too many treats, so I try to confine his rewards to non-food items.


----------



## jmc (Jun 10, 2012)

I'll try with the peppermints then. I've been calling them in with an old-fashioned triangle, which works well (beats shouting to be heard at the back of the pasture!) - just keeping them "in" long enough to get the gate closed behind them is the challenge at the moment, but without sufficient enticement I know they'll start veering off at the corral gate.


----------



## wbwks (Apr 5, 2014)

Good Luck! They are doing exactly what my molly does. She starts to come in and just before I can shut the gate, off she goes. Mine get NO grain, simply a round bale of prairie and today I couldn't even get Gilly in with grain. Also, she knows if it is a trick, I have to pour grain into the feed buckets spread around my catch pen, If I just fake it, forget it. 

Leave them out overnight, they will be hungry since the pasture is sparse, I bet they come in for food tomorrow, then don't turn them out into the 6 acre area, save it for the horses that will come in when called.


----------



## george the mule (Dec 7, 2014)

Hi JMC!
I'll second what Wendy says. Get dinner ready, set it out in their stalls or wherever you want to feed 'em, and call them in. When they go for the grub, close the gate behind them. If they don't come in, leave them out. I doubt they'll blow away, but they will have a hungry, scary night out by themselves with the coyotes. It shouldn't take too long for them to figure that out; an empty belly is a powerful motivator 
George doesn't like being confined to a stall. Maybe leave yours turned out in the corral at night? Can they get into their stalls from there if they want to?
Treats are useful for training, but be sure they are clearly a reward. I'm trying to imagine how a clicker could be worked into a solution here. It would take a bit of initial work with it to get them used to the process, but given that, maybe just spend a few minutes playing "click-for-treats" with them (individually) after the gate is closed, but before feeding?
With only one mule it probably wouldn't take too much work, but having a pair of the little monsters . . . Trouble Squared. Good Luck. Steve


----------

